# My girls as Little Red Riding Hood, each with a "wolf!" Handmade costume handed down.



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

*My girls as Little Red Riding Hood, each with a "wolf!" Handmade costume handed down.*

My wife made the dress/apron and cape/hood for our oldest daughter when she was younger (she turns 9 today, Sep 19th) for Halloween. Then my youngest daughter (she's 6.5 right now) inherited it when she was the right age/size. Here are some pics I found making the connection that this costume was shared and handed down. I love anything that connects my children to our dogs!

Kaulini with Paw Paw. This was our beautiful forested backyard in Portland, Oregon that backed up to acres and acres of more forest, filled with coyote packs and deer, up on Mount Scott facing north towards Mount Saint Helens and Mount Rainier:










I searched my wife's flickr account and could only find the following pics in small sizes. Not sure why the larger version was not available, but this is all I've got while in Korea, and is better than nothing. Oh well! Ha. My wife is sure to have the large hi-res file at home in Idaho.




























Here is younger sister Ciara (and future Little Red Riding Hood) as a monkey for Halloween. Our son, Lucian, now wears the monkey costume, and even he has started to outgrow it at 3.5 years old (he'll be 4 in Feb 2015). I don't remember where we were at with the goats and other farm animals, but this was a few hours prior to trick or treating:










This is a scene on our nature table depicting Little Red Riding Hood and the wolf. We've had these wooden German-imported Ostheimer toys for about 8 years, and when we bought the wolf, I named it Beowulf after my favorite childhood story. Later, when we rescued a wolfdog, I named him Beowulf after this wooden wolf below: 










Ciara as LRRH with her hand-me-down costume and Beowulf as her wolf:



















And some other random pics I just found of my kids that I thought were cute enough to share. Here's Kaulini and Ciara pre-LRRH, our first year in Oregon fall 2009 at Harvest Festival at the Portland Waldorf School:










Friends 'til the end!










Our Ostheimer version of Paw Paw:










And our Ostheimer version of Nara (or Kaze). Gotta include a GSD on a GSD Forum, right!?!










SAVE OUR SOULS from the Big Bad Wolves. Our cats living together short term in the hotel during our move one state over, from Oregon to Idaho. They look so happy, don't they! That big black blob is Midnight, our only male. Simpkin is the black and white kitten behind him. 4 cats visible. I think Arctica (all-white) is hidden in the back, or maybe we separated her, as she doesn't get along nicely with the other cats because they gang up on and bully her. We call her Space Kitty. but here, from left to right, is Geisha our feral rescue, Bhakti, Midnight, and Simpkin:


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

these are charming photos. And that little red cape may suit your daughter way past Halloween. It is too nice to sit in a closet the rest of Fall.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos! That costume is awesome, very well done


----------



## jeepgirl (Aug 1, 2014)

Precious! Especially love the LRRH photos.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Love these pictures so much! I have been dying to dress as Red Riding Hood this Halloween since I now have two "wolves"... haha.

The Ostheimer dogs are so, so beautiful... would love a set of those!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

those children are so adorable .

as soon as I saw the toys I thought "Rudolf Steiner ! --- Waldorf " 

for 8 years , every Saturday I would be at a Waldorf school home of an organics market. Had to give up on that for lack of time . Every year they would have a candlelight festival with crafts for sale , just like the hand carved toys you showed . Simple , beautiful , nostalgic . No batteries required .


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

carmspack said:


> those children are so adorable .
> 
> as soon as I saw the toys I thought "Rudolf Steiner ! --- Waldorf "
> 
> for 8 years , every Saturday I would be at a Waldorf school home of an organics market. Had to give up on that for lack of time . Every year they would have a candlelight festival with crafts for sale , just like the hand carved toys you showed . Simple , beautiful , nostalgic . No batteries required .



Right there with you... I absolutely love hand carved wooden toys... especially beautiful pieces like the ones above. I'd love a collection of my own!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey wild wolf , come with me to this year's candle light festival at the Waldorf . !!! 

counter --- your donkey cart , the Flagler , is exactly what I had to give my daughter rides to her kindergarten, walk in parades, and haul groceries.

Had a look at what is left of it after years sitting in the barn in "storage" . It is pretty seized up -- and was thinking of getting another. So where did you get yours from?

Just noticed your girl's hat and shoes -- that is so Waldorf !


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

carmspack said:


> hey wild wolf , come with me to this year's candle light festival at the Waldorf . !!!


I am SO there, tell me date and time so I can try and get my husband to get a day off! I would LOVE to attend!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I always love your posts. You have such a beautiful family, both canine and human!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful photos of a beautiful family.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Your Little Red Riding Hoods and their wolves are very pretty. Love your monkey as well. Will you be home soon?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful costume and pics of the children and dogs


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Such enchanting photos I swear....You are extremely blessed! Please share more photos


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

carmspack said:


> those children are so adorable .
> 
> as soon as I saw the toys I thought "Rudolf Steiner ! --- Waldorf "
> 
> for 8 years , every Saturday I would be at a Waldorf school home of an organics market. Had to give up on that for lack of time . Every year they would have a candlelight festival with crafts for sale , just like the hand carved toys you showed . Simple , beautiful , nostalgic . No batteries required.


Bingo! Our kiddos went to the Portland Waldorf School for 4 years from 2009-13. Now we live in Idaho and are doing Waldorf Homeschooling until we can move to someplace that has a Waldorf school again. We're aiming for Alaska, or maybe back to the Portland area, or possibly Kimberton/Phoenixville (outside of Philadelphia), depending on career decisions with my job. But we're "stuck" here in Idaho for probably 2-4 years. There might even be an opportunity to move to Germany and go to a German Waldorf School, where it all began! Ha. I'm just tired of moving around and looking to settle down into the "house I can die in." If we go to Germany, then I know we'd have to move at least 1 more time to get back to the US to retire.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Such enchanting photos I swear....You are extremely blessed! Please share more photos


Some more Halloween pics I found on my wife's flickr account.

Lucian Monkey and friends the Bride and LRRH:




























Ciara Monkey:










And Kaulini Monkey:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

carmspack said:


> counter --- your donkey cart , the Flagler , is exactly what I had to give my daughter rides to her kindergarten, walk in parades, and haul groceries.
> 
> Had a look at what is left of it after years sitting in the barn in "storage" . It is pretty seized up -- and was thinking of getting another. So where did you get yours from?


One of the booths at the Waldorf Harvest Festival was for donkey rides. I'm not sure who the people were, but that cart belongs to them. I was just walking next to it to make sure my youngest didn't fall off. Ha! I would love to get one down the road. I've looked into dog carting and opted for bikejoring instead. When I return home next month I will be purchasing my first Diggler Zephyr dog scooter to switch from bikejoring to dog scootering. I can't wait! It's one step in the right direction towards dog carting methinks!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for looking in to that , I thought that might have been your donkey .

those carts are Flagler -- I am going to see if I can dig up the picture of my daughter in a cart like this being pulled by one of my GSD and her young pup beside her , in a parade .


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Really great photos. As always, I love these looks into your life with the dogs and kids. You have a fantastic family and you and your wife take lovely photos!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Your Little Red Riding Hoods and their wolves are very pretty. Love your monkey as well. Will you be home soon?


Yup, I should be home in October. And once I return, I'm seriously thinking about giving up the internet. It's hermit time! I just cut up all of my credit cards today. I deleted my Facebook account 2 weeks ago. Now the last step would be dropping the internet completely. My plan is to get debt free, stress free, and spend every spare second with my wife, kids and dogs. No more getting distracted online. Moderation is key!...I get it. I just don't have the discipline. There are too many distractions when I come online. I get online to check one thing, and end up checking 18 other things, and forget to check that one thing. Drives me insane. I think I have ADD or ADHD. Ha! Instead of getting online to talk about my dogs or show everyone pictures of them, why don't I talk TO my dogs and take them out in public to show them off in person to real people that I can meet and get to know in flesh and blood.

That's the plan anyways. Don't be surprised if I suddenly just disappear from the online world in the next few weeks. It's a nice feeling when I google myself and find nothing; no e-footprint. I can google just about 99.9% of the people I know or have known throughout my life and find something, anything, on them, from a link to a picture if not a ton more. It's kinda scary how many people put their "stuff" out there for the world to see.

I will remember to say goodbye to all of you before "departing." Hehe. I won't leave without saying goodbye and thanks first. No worries (not that you're worried or even care...lol!).


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

In searching for specific pics on our family blog, I came across an oldie but goodie: THE ORIGINAL PIC THAT STARTED IT ALL! This was the first time we saw Little Red Riding Hood come out (however unintentional) in relation to child and dog, which is what led to all of the other pics, costumes, etc. posted above. This one pic was the inspiration and the seed planted to sprout new life and thoughts into this idea. So glad I found it. I almost forgot all about it.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

carmspack said:


> thanks for looking in to that , I thought that might have been your donkey .
> 
> those carts are Flagler -- I am going to see if I can dig up the picture of my daughter in a cart like this being pulled by one of my GSD and her young pup beside her , in a parade .


I will have to look into the Flagler brand if they still make them. I know the carts I was looking at back in 2009 cost $2000 and up. That's why I took up bikejoring instead, as I already had a bike, so it was free other than dog harnesses and lines.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wildwolf pick a date 








*Candlelight Craft Market*


----------

